
Feds Seize Silk Road 2 in Major Dark Web Drug Bust - secfirstmd
http://www.wired.com/2014/11/feds-seize-silk-road-2/
======
TrainedMonkey
"like its predecessor, was initially run by a pseudonymous figure known as the
Dread Pirate Roberts"

"“It has been over 24 hours since we last heard from our captain,” Benthall is
accused of writing under his Defcon handle on December 22nd of last year. “As
his second in command, I have very clear instructions as to what to do in this
worst case scenario…I cannot elaborate on specifics, but the marketplace is
safe in my hands until the Captain returns or his successor appears.” "

An so DPR legend continues.

------
WorldWideWayne
I think you're gonna have to create your own communications infrastructure if
you want to work against the people who control the current one.

Look at the cartels. They had to create their own cell networks and radio
systems for communications.

~~~
secfirstmd
Wow, thats really interesting. I had not heard that before.

Just looked it up... [http://www.wired.com/2012/11/zeta-
radio/](http://www.wired.com/2012/11/zeta-radio/)

